# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Internet as a Commons - Conference

## djk604

Internet as a Commons - Conference
Would you like to be part of a discussion on how to re-decentralize and reclaim the Internet for all?
The Green Group, The Commons Network and the Heinrich Böll Foundation are bringing you the most relevant conference of the year: Internet as a Commons: Public Space in the Digital Age. 

To be explored are the needs for a comprehensive new narrative for the Internet. A narrative that frames Internet as a common good, accessible by all, and managed by a plurality of actors in a way benefiting society at large. In other words: as a Commons.

This conference will be live streamed at: http ://greenmediabox . eu/en/live/

Background & Programme: http ://www . greens-efa . eu/internet-as-a-commons-13850 . html

Joint the event community on Facebook: https://www . facebook . com/events/939398269451418/

Registration: http ://www . greens-efa . eu/events/registrations/658-internet-as-a-commons . html

----------

